# How Many Pipe Smokers Do You Actually Know?



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

I was just thinking about this as I watched the Chicago Pipe Show vid. I only really know about 3 other regular pipe smokers besides all of you guys in the pipe forum. I'm introducing one of my friends to the art of pipe smoking tomorrow. That still is would only make it 4 other pipers that I actually know. Does anyone know if there is a pipe club in Denver. I should probably google that. If there isn't is anyone interested in starting one up. I know that there are the Colorado Front Rangers but I believe that they deal predominately with cigars. Just throwing that out there. p


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

A few of us FRH guys smoke pipes... Let us know when you can make it to one of our herfs & I'm sure you will double the number of pipe smokers that you know  We are a friendly bunch p

If you haven't visited Edwards on Broadway, you should definitely try to stop by... Probably the most pipe orientated b&m that I have found in Denver. I have met quite a few pipe guys just by stopping in for a smoke.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

That's the b&m that I frequent the most. I was there yesterday and should be there again tomorrow. lol


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

The only other pipe smoker that I know is my best friend. It's great since when we get together, we chill out and smoke pipes. It's actually kind of funny since we both discovered pipes simultaneously and independently. His brother gave him a pipe while Shaggy sent me three (still very grateful to him). Next time we hung out, we started talking about pipes, so we hit a B&M and we got to smoking.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

How many do I actually know? Several here on the forum which I converse with by other means as well as on the boards. How many do I know and have met face to face? Three....Dan (Mister Moo), Glenn (Bro-In-Law), and my Dad back when I was a youngin.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I know two. one of them I don't know personally


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I know a few... 4, perhaps 5?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Well, when I first got into the pipe, I only knew my Uncle who smoked a pipe, although my dad tried the pipe a bit before I got into it, but I don't think it was for him. Then when I got into it, my bro wanted to try it as well, so how I know 4 people who had/have smoked the pipe. Other then that, there is only the people I see online, at either club stogie or other online sites, or older gentleman who walk outside in the summer smoking there pipe, which when I see them I can't help but glance and wonder what blend there smoking or what kind of pipe they have, but I never get to ask those questions as I am normally in a car when I see them. lol


Now though, ever since my local B&M was taken over by a competent owner who enjoys cigars and pipes and knows what he is talking about, a lot more pipe smokers came out the wood work. So while I don't know them, I know there is a lot more smokers. Which is nice.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I only know two. But I don't know them well enough to smoke with them. One works at the B & M that I go to a lot and the other is one of his frequent customers. They are both a lot older than I am and they are both strictly one blend smokers. We don't have a lot in common except for the actual act of pipe smoking. Unfortunately, none of my close friends are pipe smokers they are all cigar/cigarette smokers.

My father was once a pipe smoker but he quite back in the 80s. I am going to visit hime in July. I remember that he has about 6 pipes still in his house and I'm eager to see what kind they are.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

I know 0. Id like to change that to at least 1


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

z3ro said:


> I know 0. Id like to change that to at least 1


Same here.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

z3ro said:


> I know 0. Id like to change that to at least 1


:tpd:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

In a way, i actually know them all.. 


Puff on.. Bothers and Sisters.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

When I go to herfs at Mahoganys, I mix it up with cigars and the pipe. Nobody really cares what I'm smoking and some have even expressed interest in trying the pipe. I don't think the cigar guys will mind a pipe smoker at all. We're all Brothers of the Leaf!

Having said that...don't be surprised if they make you sit alone, back in the corner... like they do bonggoy and I.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

round 12 that i see with any regularity and 3 pipe makers


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

outside of the forums, there's a few from the B&M i go to-none of my friends do, though a few will smoke cigars when they're around me-guess i need a better class of friends (j/k)


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I do not know any full timers, but know a couple who enjoy a bowl now and again. I am also in the process of leading a couple of friends to the edge of the slope , after all, even the insane enjoy company


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

perogee said:


> after all, even the insane enjoy company


we especially do! Besides internet, 0.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

My friend I grew up with in HS smokes a pipe, he lives in SC now so kinda far but we both smoke a pipe. 

A guy at work smokes a pipe but we don't hang out together and smoke. 

I smoke alone I guess, now that you mention it. I wish it was more popular, but in this day and age of "anti-smoking" hysteria I think most pipers do it at home or in the car. It's hard to run into someone puffing on a pipe unless you're outdoors someplace


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

7 personally but have learned a ton from all the great people here


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Not a single one. Since there's no smoking in B&Ms here and I haven't found one that's even remotely well-stocked for pipe smokers it's just not very likely that you'll run into anyone.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

The HR director were I work smokes Captain Black Gold and nothing else. He gave me an old pipe and some CBG, and thats how I got introduced to the pipe, then I started hanging out in here and the rest is history.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

My uncle smoked a pipe but I haven't seen him in 2 decades. There is an older dude around work who walks his dog with a dark briar clenched between his teeth. I've never talked to him, and I never actually saw any smoke coming out of either the pipe or his mouth/nose.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I knew one who is still a good friend, he stopped about a year ago after marrying a wife 30 odd years his junior! She made him give up because she didn't want him to die any sooner than he evidently will. 

He once blurted when I told him I was thinking of taking up the pipe that' "chuff, ha, you can't smoke a pipe you have completely the wrong kind of persona to smoke a pipe". Well that was two years ago and I'm still puffing.

I have met the owner of the pipe museum here in Amsterdam, who has in fact written books on the subject...he also runs a pipe shop and is a senior member of the Amsterdam Pipe Club. I was refused entry after saying to it's President, "if all members are as arrogant as Mr. D. I don't really want to join".

So I conclude, be they friends or enemies I find most pipe smokers I have encounter in my life are frankly...idiotic, arrogant assholes! That said Father Francis in boarding school mixed dried seaweed with his baccy and was always both patient with our request "for a wee puff", whilst still being the very embodiment of Saint Francis' famed compassion and wisdom. 

Father Francis left this planet a long time ago, but I still remember his, "now boys, boys I can't, I can't" while at the same time taking a glance up and down the corridor to see if any other 'Brothers' where looking, and then - seeing the coast was clear - he'd say, "alright then, just a wee puff" turning the stem towards you. How my head would spin....all it takes it is one good one...dub...


----------



## nikolaj (Apr 26, 2007)

I guess the grand total would be: 1.

yeah, sad isn't it? then again, I guess it is more than you'd expect seeing were both only 20 years old and all...


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a few friends who 'dabble' in the piping world, but they're irregular and do so mostly for novelty purposes rather than anything else. If you count them, then I know 4, otherwise 0.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one close friend who smokes a pipe every once in a while. All my other friends smoke cigars or cigarettes. Other than that, the guys at Burlington, the tobacco shop I go to occasionally all smoke pipes, but I don't really know any of them personally.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

weetone said:


> Other than that, the guys at Burlington, the tobacco shop I go to occasionally all smoke pipes.


Ah Whyte Ave, how I miss it........


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

mugwump said:


> Not a single one. Since there's no smoking in B&Ms here and I haven't found one that's even remotely well-stocked for pipe smokers it's just not very likely that you'll run into anyone.


That about sums it up for me...


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

A few. I grew up in a pipe smoking family and began myself when a teen. Many of my friends smoked then but only a few continue now. I stopped myself at several times in my life but keep coming back. 

Outside of forum members AND who are currently smoking - 3


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

The only pipe smoker I know is me.


----------



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> The only pipe smoker I know is me.


LOL! I know of no pipe smokers in my home town. However...

As a young child I have fond memories of old guys smoking their pipes outside the library. I used to love the smell of the tobacco.

Sadly I think a lot of these people have just died off.

Thats why the internet is so great. On youtube and this pipe forum there is a great community of pipe smokers.

Lots of advice and information... It's cool!


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

z3ro said:


> I know 0. Id like to change that to at least 1


Same with me, although my father used to smoke while ice fishing I understand, (before I was a twinkle in his eye)


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

My grandpa used to smoke a pipe back in the day. My cousin may also smoke a pipe; other than that I don't know anybody.


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

My grandfather is with me ( in spirit) every time I smoke my pipe. Otherwise, no smokers of any kind here in the people's republic of Massachusetts.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

squeeze left said:


> My grandfather is with me ( in spirit) every time I smoke my pipe. Otherwise, no smokers of any kind here in the people's republic of Massachusetts.


I'm in So.Eastern Mass. Know about a dozen from meet ups and forums.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

None, other than myself.


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

I know one.. and he no longer smokes just collects.. so 1/2 a pipe smoker I would say.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

My dad used to smoke a pipe but gave up all tobacco 30 years ago or more. There are a couple of youngsters that hang out here on the porch with me and puff a pipe but they aren't as devoted as I. Pipe smokers aren't as big in numbers as they once were. I think a lot of it is that most folks that want to use tobacco smoke cigarettes or chew. Smoking a pipe isn't easy as you all know. It's a craft. It's not fast and easy, and that's just not convenient in today's fast and easy way of life.

Take heart fellow puffers. We're a quirky bunch. If you smoke a pipe you don't do things the easy way. :2


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I know absolutely no other pipe smokers. Back in high school me and a couple of friends used to smoke a pipe together, but besides that its only me :hn


----------



## atvjgjg (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know any one else that's smokes a pipe most people think its weird that i smoke a pipe thanks god this is a place like this


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Where I live there's a math professor, father of an old friend of mine, whom I never saw without a pipe hanging on his chin... it is told that until some years ago he even managed to smoke while teaching...

There's also the owner of the pub I go to sometimes, and one of his customers.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I know of no pipe smokers locally. The nearest B&M is 20 miles away and they have a good assortment of pipes. So fellow puffers must be around. But where????


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

eace:I know of no one, but I am thinking about taking it up.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I work as a bookkeeper at a grocery store in a small town, and occasionally have to man the counter where the tobacco is sold, so I run into people buying Capt. Black and Borkum Riff now and then. While I wouldn't put either in_ my_ pipes, I assume they're pipe smokers...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pretty much just me, my brother & brother-in-law do smoke a pipe occasionally.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I know of a couple of pipesmokers who live in my general area, but I just know them from forums with exclusivistic cliques which I no longer frequent. But I've had the pleasure to greet and meet with several fellow posters whenever they visit South Florida. The best way to "find" other pipesmokers, I guess, is to get a B&M owner to help you start a pipe club. Then he can alert other customers. If the B&M has a smoking lounge, then the club could meet there one night a week, whenever the cigar smokers are not using it.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

atvjgjg said:


> I don't know any one else that's smokes a pipe most people think its weird that i smoke a pipe thanks god this is a place like this


Same here, When I mention it to my close friends, they usually let out a chuckle followed by "wow you are getting old" or just give me an odd look. My only reply is "I love the taste of pipe tobacco" and they leave it at that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

Pipes were more prevalent in my youth. Coupla guys I worked with smoked pipes at Brown Shoe. My Dad smoked a pipe with PA for a while in the late 70's, but I think he was trying to quit smoking. It didn't work, so he just gave up smoking all together.

That leaves my Uncle who only smokes one pipe and one brand (CH).

So, I personally know one person who still smokes a pipe. Most people I know would rather have a cigar.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You know, back in the seventies I knew several pipe smokers. My cousin and his friend kind of got the rest of us into it. Now, looking back, I realize that this was intentional so their pipes wouldn't stand out, as they weren't smoking just tobacco in them...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I know hundreds of pipe smokers but I met them all through either a pipeshop or a pipe show or club. As far as how many I've met outside of a pipe function or just in passing, only one - my father.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that I am back home only one and he was the one that made me my first pipe that started me down the slippery slope.


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm the only pipe smoker I know in real life. I have a few cigar smoking buddies I've tried to convert, but even though they like pipe tobacco they prefer the simplicity of smoking cigars better. I can't really complain, at least I have someone to smoke with!


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

couple of the proprieters at my smoke shop and a few gentlemen that come in to smoke in the shop, but most of my friends prefer cigars.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

-1 lol I dont know anyone who smkokes a pipe, and I smoke so infrequently I am not sure I even qualify It has been several weeks/maybe even over a month since I last puffed on a bowl. I may have to remedy that tonight.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

None. I've not met anyone else that smokes a pipe


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I was under the belief that pipe smoking was more frequent in the US then in europe, but now I guess not... and I believe that in Italy, France, England, Germany and Denmark there's more pipe smokers then in Portugal... does anyone have some statistics on the matter?

Related to that issue, how many of you guys feel inhibited to smoke in public? Maybe that would explain the low number of other smokers on sight.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

It's a lonely word.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Related to that issue, how many of you guys feel inhibited to smoke in public? Maybe that would explain the low number of other smokers on sight.


I occasionally smoke outside at a designated picnic table at work during lunch. The other day a kid and his mom walked by and the kid says "I've seen those on TV!" Hey, if we're on the tube, we can't be _completely_ gone...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Requiem said:


> I was under the belief that pipe smoking was more frequent in the US then in europe, but now I guess not... and I believe that in Italy, France, England, Germany and Denmark there's more pipe smokers then in Portugal... does anyone have some statistics on the matter?
> 
> Related to that issue, how many of you guys feel inhibited to smoke in public? Maybe that would explain the low number of other smokers on sight.


I have no statistics but I would think Europe would have a higher percentage of pipe smokers. Then again, smoking in public is frowned on (and forbidden in some places) around here so perhaps most Americans smoke in private and we just don't see 'em!

I smoke in my home (man-cave) or on my porch, weather permitting - also in my car. That's it. Too many complainers and with the pervading BS of second and third hand smoke, it's just not worth it.


----------



## DJO (Jun 26, 2009)

I've never known a single soul who smoked a pipe. Heck, I've only got a couple friends who'll even puff on the occasional cigar.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Interesting question. I personaly do not know anyone who smokes a tobacco pipe. Not a soul!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Let's look at this on the bright side: if these young men never met or knew of anyone who smoked a pipe, and still these young men took up a pipe notwithstanding, let us then give thanks for the internet and for forums such as this one for spreading the gospel of the pipe. All is not lost yet. (That's still in the future.) :fear:


----------



## phalynx (Jul 18, 2009)

A grand total of two. My father who passed away (I hope that still counts) and a good friend.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I met one last Saturday night, a strange man married to a strange woman...... the first pipester I know in my home town


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Two, both of whom I got started. A good friend and my old man.


----------

